# Girl's Life Magazine - Payment 120 days after issue date



## thetouchstudios (Feb 7, 2012)

Gril's Life Magazine called me to shoot a local girl for their magazine.  When I proofed the images online for them to view and asked how they would be paying, they said it would be 120 days after the issue date which is about 6 months from now.  Anyone ever heard of that?

I don't shoot a lot of commercial photography but this didn't sound normal.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Feb 7, 2012)

Considering most mags need images 3 months in advance, then going out 120 past publish date is a long time to wait it would seem. I have gotten paid at publication (end of the month) for the most part, BUT Some do quarterly so it depends where you are in the quarter it could be as much as 120 past publishing.

These days, you're just lucky to get paid


----------



## CCericola (Feb 7, 2012)

It's not unheard of. When I do work for government agencies, I get paid anywhere from 90-120 days from invoice date. Colleges are also restricted on payment time as well.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 7, 2012)

A lot of companies (not necessarily magazines) have payment terms such as net 30, net 60, net 90 etc after date of invoice to them. Perhaps in the minds of the publisher, any ads they run is considered producing a product, and similar to shipping a fabricated product, this is the invoice date. 

In industry, the ship date of the product, is when an invoice goes out to the company buying the product. Not specifically what you were asking, but considering the fact that magazines are ad driven, the ad in the mag is the product. I think you know what I am tring to convey here although my wording is somewhat skewed.


----------



## thetouchstudios (Feb 7, 2012)

They said that they don't get paid till 120 days after publication that's why they are set like that.
Just wanted to get some feedback and see what others had seen.
Do you guys get a contract on your commercial terms of payment or just use the emails from them stating when payment will be sent.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 7, 2012)

If they do not already have one drawn up for you, you provide your own. Always have a contract.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 7, 2012)

thetouchstudios said:


> They said that they don't get paid till 120 days after publication that's why they are set like that.
> Just wanted to get some feedback and see what others had seen.
> Do you guys get a contract on your commercial terms of payment or just use the emails from them stating when payment will be sent.



I can't say magazines specifically, but the mechanical/industrial images I do (which is most of my work), the company gives me a purchase order, after I have quoted them specifically what I will do and provide. The PO will usually specify $, dates. all services and products to be provided and often refers back to a quote # I give them. I sign the PO and send back. This is a contract/agreement. I always include the "unforseen circumstances" clause page.


----------



## thetouchstudios (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone willing to share a sample contract for commercial work?


----------



## simpy (Feb 8, 2012)

You should set the terms in your contract as others have set. Dont let the client set the terms. AOP has loads of contracts on there website why not start there.


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2012)

thetouchstudios said:


> Anyone willing to share a sample contract for commercial work?


That question always gives me the legal equivelent of the 'willies'. 

It would be a best practice to have your attorney help you write one that is actionable wherever in the US you are.

Most of them are custom written, in large part because of the wide variances in use licensing terms and conditions.

Visit www.ASMP.org an on the left side of their home page > click on  "Business Resources" and look for the 'paperwork share'.

Get the book - Best Business Practices for Photographers, Second Edition for examples of all the other paperwork used by commercial photographers.


----------

